# I know where the trees went...



## Onijunbei (Sep 14, 2020)

What is coal?
Coal - Wikipedia
Millions of years to make my ass, more like a hundred. 
Especially if it's buried under mud, below adequate top soil, where most microorganisms that could dissolve it can't reach. 
And for some strange reason, coal is plentiful. 

Just another silly post from yours truly





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: I know where the trees went...


----------



## Sapioit (Sep 23, 2020)

Does make sense. Especially since the constant heat from the underground would slowly but surely dry the wood, and the now-dry wood would have less volume, which would allow some of the mud or top soil to get mixed into the crevices created like that. It's funny that we don't get to see whole coal veins dried up, we only see the drilled product. Maybe because going archaeologist on such a vein would reveal a tree shape. Or maybe not. Who knows? And why don't we know, really?


----------



## Fanna (Sep 23, 2020)

just looking at the ground beneath us should reveal it's true nature... but prism of mind matrix is so strong.  

coal is a solid connection, but we can go deeper!


----------

